# Canadian Plastisol Vendor Comparisons



## sillyshack (May 16, 2011)

I have searched through the forums and can't seem to find a comparison of the available Canadian plastisol vendors out there. It seems the only available options in Canada are Spot 98, Venture Graphics and Dunblane & Turners. I would really appreciate any feedback from anyone who has dealt with these companies in the past or who is currently a customer. Things like, quality, price, customer service, etc. I am new at this and would really appreciate any advice/feedback when it comes to these vendors. Thank you so much in advance.


----------

